# Pandemic dating



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

So my son who is still on the dating apps is telling me that all new dates are now being done virtually, like via skype or facetime.

I wonder how many facetime dates you have to have with someone before you feel safe enough to meet them in person? Do you ask how long they have been self quarantined? Do you ask for the health status of everyone else in their apartment building?

Strange times!


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

So FW, the subject text are two words that I NEVER thought I would see together in that order in my lifetime!!! :surprise:


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*Back in my undergrad days, I think I had a blind date with Typhoid Mary!

Now that I'm an Old Fart, I ain't got any damned time for her younger sister, Coronavirus Clara!*


----------



## Not (Jun 12, 2017)

If I were still on the market I don’t know that I’d bother during the pandemic. I can’t stay interested long enough without a meet. FaceTiming or phone for possibly weeks to come? Nope.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

Not said:


> *If I were still on the market I don’t know that I’d bother during the pandemic. I can’t stay interested long enough without a meet. FaceTiming or phone for possibly weeks to come? Nope.*


*Skype may well become the dating medium of the immediate future!*


----------



## .339971 (Sep 12, 2019)

I'd just bide my time and wait until this thing has hopefully blown over. I don't think Facetime/Skyping just wouldn't cut it for me.


----------



## SpinyNorman (Jan 24, 2018)

They need a site for people who know they have it. 

What danger is there in kissing someone who has what you have?


----------



## RebuildingMe (Aug 18, 2019)

Not said:


> If I were still on the market I don’t know that I’d bother during the pandemic. I can’t stay interested long enough without a meet. FaceTiming or phone for possibly weeks to come? Nope.


Still on the market? I’ve been gone two days. What happened?


----------



## Not (Jun 12, 2017)

RebuildingMe said:


> Still on the market? I’ve been gone two days. What happened?


I met someone last week, things are going quite nicely. :wink2:


----------



## Elizabeth001 (May 18, 2015)

SpinyNorman said:


> They need a site for people who know they have it.
> 
> What danger is there in kissing someone who has what you have?



Dude...it isn’t herpies...it will go away. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

SpinyNorman said:


> *What danger is there in kissing someone who has what you have?*


*Watch how that's phrased! It could get you into a world of unneeded trouble! *


----------



## SpinyNorman (Jan 24, 2018)

Elizabeth001 said:


> Dude...it isn’t herpies...it will go away.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Yes, I think most people could wait the 14 days, was aiming for levity. And even w/ mild cases, you aren't feeling great.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

The title alone deserves a like.

Strange times indeed.:smile2:


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

SpinyNorman said:


> They need a site for people who know they have it.
> 
> What danger is there in kissing someone who has what you have?


Not so sure if having the corona virus would exactly encourage one to go date people lol

Personally I would be video calling everyone who ever meant anything to me and preparing for the end


----------



## Cynthia (Jan 31, 2014)

Elizabeth001 said:


> Dude...it isn’t herpies...it will go away.


For the vast majority of people who get it, yes, it will go away, but for another group, they will die from this.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Lol


----------



## As'laDain (Nov 27, 2011)

Holy crap... That's an awesome idea for a new dating app...

One that has voice and video calling capability. Instead of writing introductions, you post a video of yourself describing who you are, what you like, etc. That way, you get to see people as they talk and move, maybe see a bit of how they live, etc. 

And call the dating app Pandemic Dating! 

Lol, the things my mind gets up to when I am quarantined...


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

@As'laDain 

Bumble and some of the other apps already have built in video chat functions. So far I don’t know of any where you can have a video for your profile picture but you can add videos to some and can link your other pages like instagram and Facebook, etc.


----------



## Lila (May 30, 2014)

I read this article today and saw the videos. Great story. Guy in NYC sees girl dancing on the rooftop in the building next door. He waves, she waves back so he uses his drone to give her his number. 









A Message on a Drone, a TikTok and a Socially Distant Date: Here's the Story Behind That Viral Meet-Cute


A drone, a viral TikTok and a long-distance quarantine date: here's the story behind the internet's favorite new meet-cute




time.com


----------

